# 2 duvidas

## domus-br

 :Smile: 

1- fui consultar o lopster pelo emerge, mas ele ainda esta numa versao bem antiga, enquanto no site oficial ja disponibiliza a versao 1.2.0, queria saber se tem como informar ao emerge pra q ele pegue a versao mais nova?

```

otavio root # emerge --search lopster

Searching...

[ Results for search key : lopster ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  net-p2p/lopster

      Latest version available: 1.0.1.20020702

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 957 kB

      Homepage:    http://lopster.sourceforge.net

      Description: A Napster Client using GTK

otavio root #

```

2- queria saber se só eu q nao consigo, ou tem alguem mais q ja consguiu usar (compilar) o sim (cliente ICQ) da versao 0.8.2? 

obrigado

----------

## meetra

a versão ke pretendes do lopster tah "masked"... logo tens de fazer este komando.

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge --search lopster
```

kom o sim eh a mma koisa... 

 :Smile: 

----------

## DataShark

 *meetra wrote:*   

> a versão ke pretendes do lopster tah "masked"... logo tens de fazer este komando.
> 
> ```
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge --search lopster
> ```
> ...

 

a versão está considerada "experimental" i.e. em fase de teste/estabilização ... daí o ~x86 ..

os pacotes/versões "masked" estão no /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask

----------

